# 1000W sterling silent generator for larger genny



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a 1000w Sterling pure sinewave generator that is as new and barely used. I want to change to a 2000w or bigger, I will obviously pay the extra in cash.

I would ideally like a Honda but would consider others.

I may also sell it if someone makes a offer I cant refuse.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Still looking


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Ive got one of these if any one is interested as new told it had 5days use with a remote start. £500.00 (what I paid for it.)

http://www.totalgenerators.co.uk/5KVA-Marksman-Silent-Diesel-Generator-PS13396.html


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

How much do you want for the generator. I will be looking to buy a sine wave generator in the next 4 weeks.

Karl


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ramblingon said:


> Ive got one of these if any one is interested as new told it had 5days use with a remote start. £500.00 (what I paid for it.)
> 
> http://www.totalgenerators.co.uk/5KVA-Marksman-Silent-Diesel-Generator-PS13396.html


Thats a bit big and at 140KG is too heavy.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gromett said:


> How much do you want for the generator. I will be looking to buy a sine wave generator in the next 4 weeks.
> 
> Karl


I need to find a suitable replacement before I change, I need between 2KW and 3KW.

My sterling genny has done about 12 hours since I bought it.
I would like £200 for it.


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Jezport said:


> ramblingon said:
> 
> 
> > Ive got one of these if any one is interested as new told it had 5days use with a remote start. £500.00 (what I paid for it.)
> ...


"Bit big" agreed it is not suitable for a motorhome but good to run a business/home etc.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

ramblingon said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > ramblingon said:
> ...


Its also ideal for someone with a racetruck or 7.5ton conversion


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

silly question time coming up. :lol: :lol: 
how can a diesel fueled genney be silent.  

cabby


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

It isn't silent as such but it is encased and fairly quiet- perhaps that's why they describe it as "silent" it just a better spec than the open cage variety.


----------

